# Advice Please



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

Hi everyone.
3 days ago a pair of pigeons began a nest on my balcony. I know little to nothing about these birds, except what I have read online over the past few days. 
I spend a lot of time sitting out on my balcony. So far they don't seem to mind my being out there, nor do I mind them.
I do not want to make them feel threatened in any way but I don't want to give up my time on my balcony either.
I guess I am just looking for input on what I can expect in the next couple of months.
I am not feeding them or approaching their nest.
I should also add I have always had a slight fear of birds... that is until Johnny & June showed up, I am over the moon in love with these birds and love watching them.
Thanks for any advice you have!


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Hello, Welcome to PT! They do not seem to mind you coming out to take a picture, so I would say they need to pay rent if there staying! lol They cant hurt you, but they will protect the nest by acting tough. They will make a mess with there droppings, but other than that would make a great science project to watch the eggs come to life. Once they lay the eggs count about 17 days and watch them hatch usually on the 18th or close too. Hope theres no predators around, cats, dogs, rodents. Good luck, Jim


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Jim!
I live in a 3rd floor apartment so as long as they are up here no predators. 
I have noticed they only seem to be around in the mornings, leave for most of the day, come back for a while around 5pm. Is that normal?


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Yes, they roost at night like Chickens, Turkey, ect. When there are eggs one will stay on the eggs all the time. Usually Hen at night and the cock during the day, but both contribute. The Dad feeds and cares almost more than the Hen.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Do they have any bands with #'s on there legs?


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

No bands. 
My biggest concern is humans. I have lived in this complex 4 years and there are more pigeons around than I have ever seen here. I'm afraid the management may bring in "pest" control. I would be devastated if anything happened to them!
So far today they have been around more than the past couple of days and are being much more "vocal".
Is there anyway I can tell which is "Johnny" and which is "June".


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Hard to tell by looking, but the male will strut around and show off around the hen. If I had to guess the male is the darker bird, but thats just a guess. They mate for life and are very dedicated parents. You could catch them at some point to save them, but that is opening up a whole other can of worms!


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*Yup*



reenvegas said:


> No bands.
> My biggest concern is humans. I have lived in this complex 4 years and there are more pigeons around than I have ever seen here. I'm afraid the management may bring in "pest" control. I would be devastated if anything happened to them!
> So far today they have been around more than the past couple of days and are being much more "vocal".
> Is there anyway I can tell which is "Johnny" and which is "June".


When they lay the eggs, whomever is sitting thru the nightime is JUNE. Males take over anytime around 10am to 2pm till close to sundown then the hen takes over for the night shift, (figures) lol Women do all the work ha.

Let us know which one is which. Fun and ya, even if pest control does come, decline to let them have access. Start now reading everything on this site that you can and on youtube videos on how to feed and raise babies in case u need to help them, also they wont mind if you talk to them. If u want to make their lives easier when the babies arrive to ensure their success, discreetly put a little bit of wild bird seed out and a bit of bread but try to make it even discreet so the birds dont realize you do it, that way they wont associate you with food. It just gives them a hand up in success so that you wont have to step in. Also a clean small bowl of water as well on balcony. Make sure it is in a spot where no other birds flying by can see it or else u will have a free for all on your hands and more birds than u want. Also dont touch or fuss the babies at all, they will have a better chance at survival if they stay quite wild and afraid of you. ONLY step in if one falls out of nest as they wont care of it if it does. Just literally pick it up and put it back in. Or if the parents abandon or get killed.

Also Im seeing trees behind their butts and tails, is that totally secluded spot where other flying birds cannot see them? If not put a barrier behind them and between the tree and their tails so no hawks, crows or bluejays see the babies as they will be fair pickins for them. Like a peice of cardboard or plywood, Enjoy.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds! Welcome to the world of pigeons. Please protect them.


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

Thank you all so much! I am very appreciative of all your comments and advice.
Around 3 this afternoon as I was leaving to go run some errands I found found the maintenance guys installing these (see photo) all around the complex.This is over the entrance to my building. I know Johnny & June perch here often. I'm really concerned now what other deterrents they are implementing. I never expected to care about birds one way or another but I love these two! I haven't seen them since around 2 today... I hope they are here in the morning!!!! I am seriously about to cry.

CBL it is not totally secluded but is where they almost always enter the balcony,
If I put a barricade up will they find another way in? My balcony is not covered.

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

No dont barricade if that is their only way in. Even if they are discouraged by this spike, its ok, they will find another place to nest as long as they dont poison them.

I cant imagine them being able to without risking other species of birds and it may be illegal. Did they lay any eggs yet? If not, dont worry. You only have to worry if they lay and incubate more than 3 days, then if the eggs are fertile and they are scared away, you would have to decide to incubate or let them be. So if there was a fear that they may be disturbed mid way thru, I would dismantle the nest before they lay so they cannot lay there and find a safer place away from all these interrruptions. You have to decide. They are pretty stubborn and my try to rebuild or lay on the floor.

Tough call.


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

They were here building away bright and early.
I did some research and poisoning is illegal in my area. I was very happy to hear that.
Thanks again for all your support and suggestions.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

What a relief  So ya, just cruise our forum for anything u can learn AHEAD of time on feeding and medicating and handling in case u need to help out. That way no panic at the time and gather any feeding utensils or supplies u may need, great to have and not need than to need and not have or know


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

CBL said:


> What a relief  So ya, just cruise our forum for anything u can learn AHEAD of time on feeding and medicating and handling in case u need to help out. That way no panic at the time and gather any feeding utensils or supplies u may need, great to have and not need than to need and not have or know



I agree 100%

Is there an average time they spend building the nest before they lay eggs?


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

I think we may have an egg!!!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Woohoo! Am so glad you are looking out for the pair. People who aren't familiar with pigeons just don't realize how wonderful they are.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Hahah, good, let us know how it goes.


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

The egg arrival has brought up more questions. She was sitting next to the nest this morning, not on the egg. She is on the egg now. Is this normal behavior? She hasn't left the nest since yesterday. I am so excited and so thankful that I found this website and all of you. I am very appreciative of your help.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

reenvegas said:


> The egg arrival has brought up more questions. She was sitting next to the nest this morning, not on the egg. She is on the egg now. Is this normal behavior? She hasn't left the nest since yesterday. I am so excited and so thankful that I found this website and all of you. I am very appreciative of your help.


Yes is normal, she wont sit 'tight' until she lays the second egg.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

reenvegas said:


> Hi everyone.
> 3 days ago a pair of pigeons began a nest on my balcony. I know little to nothing about these birds, except what I have read online over the past few days.
> I spend a lot of time sitting out on my balcony. So far they don't seem to mind my being out there, nor do I mind them.
> I do not want to make them feel threatened in any way but I don't want to give up my time on my balcony either.
> ...


Cute couple! You are doing everything correct in not intruding on them, feeding can cause problems also, so just watch and enjoy. The nest will have allot of droppings around it from the squabs at some point so I hope that does not cause a problem.


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks Spirit Wings. I am certainly enjoying watching them!!!


----------



## minimonkey (Apr 7, 2005)

My first rescue happened just like that -- a pair nested outside my window, and I ended up having to save the babies from the building maintenance guys, who were vacuuming up nests -- babies and all. It was horrible. I climbed out on a ledge that was about 40 feet above concrete, grabbed the babies, and climbed back into the window with the babies inside my shirt. 

Ten years, and many rescues later, I am on the advisory committe for a pigeon and dove rescue -- it's become a mainstay in my life. I never particularly thought of myself as a bird person -- but, like you, I fell in love watching the ferals as they nested, and I've been able to share that love with a lot of other birds along the way. I still have one of my original rescue pair -- he is about to celebrate his tenth birthday! His sister died about two years ago, after struggling with reproductive problems for years. I will always miss her.


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

OMgoodness that is AWFUL!
I am so glad you rescued them...

6 am Tuesday and she has still only laid one egg. She doesn't go far from the nest but right now she is sitting on the ledge near it. I am assuming there is going to only be one egg since she laid it Saturday. (?)


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

*Quick Update*

Well, there is only one egg. Tomorrow will be 7 days since it was laid.
They are doing great... 
I always talk to them when I am sitting on the balcony. Today June was cocking her head like she was listening to what I was saying...


----------



## reenvegas (Mar 20, 2015)

*???*

Neither bird has sat on the egg this afternoon, been about 4 hours.


----------

